# Unknown language: iwactresp 1;wrongimsi



## Kraus

Hi! A friend of mine asked me today what language could be this: "iwactresp 1;wrongimsi". Apart from the "wrong" at the beginning of the secondo word, I'm absolutely disorientated. Maybe "iwactresp" is a command in some computer language or code, but I'm not sure... 

Could someone please help us? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## soupdragon78

Try putting it in Google. I got some results that seemed to suggest it is something to do with mobile phones: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=iwactresp&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Kraus

Already done. My friend has solved the problem anyway. Many thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Robert_Hope

What did it mean then?


----------



## Kraus

That was an error message; so I was told.


----------



## L'irlandais

Robert_Hope said:


> What did it mean then?


Hello,
The second part "wrong imsi" means* "an incorrect International Mobile Subscriber Identity (IMSI)".*  So not a really language, but only technical jargon.  :~


----------

